# Swat



## H@nsli (19. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Ich habe auf einem Linux Rechner SWAT installiert. Aber ich kann von einem Windows Client nicht auf die Freigegebenen Files zugreifen auf den Linux rechner.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was man bei SWAT alles genau einstellen muss, damit es funktioniert?

(samba ist natürlich installiert). 

wie ist es mit den benutzern? damit man auf die linux freigabe zugreifen kann, muss man auf dem linux client einen benutzer hinzufügen, der genau gleich heisst, wie der von dem windows client? 

bitte um dringende hilfe.

mfg


----------

